# which 2.6.0 sources?

## vdboor

Hi,

I've seen people mentioning stuff like mm-sources and love-sources, (and perhaps somewhat else too?), but which 2.6.0 source should I use? :clueless newbie: The gentoo kernel guide doesn't explain these sources. 

...and the gaming-sources mentioned in the guide is masked nowadays  :Confused: 

----------

## steel300

The sources that you choose are entirely up to you. What do you want to do with your computer? Is it a server, or a desktop machine? If it's a desktop machine, what do you use it for? Is it used heavily (i.e. lots of compiling, dvd watching, processors usually walled)? or not so heavily (occasional email)?

If it's for a server, I would recommend staying with a 2.4 kernel. If it's for a desktop, the 2.6 kernels are definitely the way to go. -mm sources are released by the 2.6 maintainer and are more or less stable. -love sources are for the die hard performance freaks. I am partial to -love since I maintain them now. There's also the vanilla 2.6 kernel which you can patch however you want.

----------

## wilburpan

I would start out with development-sources.  It's the plain 2.6.x kernel, without any patches.

mm-sources has patches and changes that are intended for incorporation int the base kernel at a later date -- sort of like a permanent beta.

gentoo-dev-sources and love-sources have different sets of patches aimed at improving performance and adding features that the plain kernel does not have.

As I stated above, I would get development-sources up and running first.  Once you have this going, and if you want to try out a different version of the kernel, you can copy your kernel config file to the new kernel.

----------

## ewan.paton

wasn't it lovechild who said if you dont know what love-sources are you shouldnt be useing them, the are patched with lots of user requests which you probably dont need, personaly i like the mm-sources as they a bit smoother than 2.6.0 and they have way more fixes etc, theres not much in it to me.

----------

## vdboor

Thanks a lot ppl.  :Smile: 

wilburpan,

thanks for your hint to start with the development sources first. I'll keep that in mind.

As a little experiment, I ran the 'make menuconfig' for the gentoo-dev-sources, and it seams very much like a standard 2.6.0 kernel. The changes in the gentoo-sources haven't been ported isn't it? (like grsec)

I'm curious: where are the love-sources? I can't find them in portage.

I'm using a desktop btw, with the latest gentoo-sources.

----------

## spb

 *vdboor wrote:*   

> Thanks a lot ppl. 
> 
> I'm curious: where are the love-sources? I can't find them in portage.
> 
> I'm using a desktop btw, with the latest gentoo-sources.

 

That would be because they aren't in portage. Try this thread if you want the current love-sources.

----------

## TheCoop

but don't use them unless you know exactly what they are. Knowing what they are is a 'rite of passage' if you will (alt.comp.sysadmin anyone?)

----------

## ebrostig

I would definatly recommend mm-sources. They are stable and includes several scheduling options suitable for desktop systems.

I run the latest mm-sources with elevator=cfq in my grub.conf file and my desktop is incredibly snappy  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

## sawanv

Man try out love-sources, its brilliant!

Sawan

----------

## Raoul_Duke

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> I would definatly recommend mm-sources. They are stable and includes several scheduling options suitable for desktop systems.
> 
> I run the latest mm-sources with elevator=cfq in my grub.conf file and my desktop is incredibly snappy 
> 
> Erik

 

Sounds interesting, i'm on the 2.6.1-r1 gentoo-dev-sources atm. I'm tempted by the mm-sources.......what's that elevator=cfq all about?

----------

## ewan.paton

i asked the same question yesterday and was given this link which is quite imformative

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/580

----------

## vdboor

Thanks for all the answers. I think I'll give the latest gentoos-dev-sources (2.6.1?  :Smile: ) a try soon.

There is one issue I'm wondering about. My framebuffer was awful with 2.6.0-pre8-mm1 at my previous slackware system. The screen was completely black, and there were a few jumping green dots at one line. I hope this issue has been fixed. I'm using an ATI Radeon 9000 video card by the way.

----------

## shiftzero

Is there a link to know what patches are included in love-sources? (changelog is only useful if you're constantly using them)

----------

## Ricky

 *frostshade wrote:*   

> Is there a link to know what patches are included in love-sources? (changelog is only useful if you're constantly using them)

 

Currently in the lastest love for 2.6.1:

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> What's included:
> 
>  2.6.1-mm1
> 
>  Cons VM swappiness
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122577

----------

## shiftzero

Ok, found it: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/love-sources/2.6.1/2.6.1-love1/notes

----------

